# One week of insanity-venice, here we come!



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

We are looking for 2 to perhaps 3 guys that know how to fish offshore to crew up with us.

Right now we're planning to fish from Nov 1st thru the 10th. 

Currently we're looking for a crew for the following days.

Nov. 4th 5th 7th 8th 9th 10th. 

We're are hard core tuna guys looking to have a great time NOT A CHARTER.

We plan on hitting the shrimp boats and possibly the floaters and doing a couple of overnighters. 

Basically split costs to run a 36 Contender with trips.

fuel, ice, groceries, and cabin.

Guesstimate is about $300-350 per person per day. (maybe less depending on how far we have to go to find fish) 

We plan on fishing as long as we can crew up. 

We're willing to stay there for a full two weeks if we have good crews and the weather GODs co-operate.

Must have own PROPER TUNA GEAR, and know how to fish hardcore offshore.

In other words NO DREAMERS, NO DRUNKS, or ROOKIES please.

This trip WILL make you 2cool famous! =)

PM ONLY for further info.


----------



## dragbike (Sep 3, 2013)

These guys are hard core.and they catch lots of fish

Keep tight...b chubb


----------

